# Blacks face longer wait times on Uber, Lyft than other races – worse for taxis, study says



## SLuz (Oct 20, 2016)

*Blacks face longer wait times on Uber, Lyft than other races - worse for taxis, study says*
Marco della Cava, USA TODAY Published 1:08 p.m. ET June 27, 2018 | Updated 2:20 a.m. ET June 28, 2018

From longer waits to cancelled trips, new research suggests African-Americans who call on taxis or ride-sharing services like Lyft and Uber are facing discrimination. USA TODAY
African-Americans waiting on taxis in Los Angeles are likely to face longer wait times and have a greater chance of being canceled on than whites, Asians and Hispanics, according to a new study out Wednesday from UCLA.

They also faced longer wait times and more cancellations with Lyft and Uber, though far less so than with taxis, according to "Ridehail Revolution: Ridehail Travel and Equity in Los Angeles," a doctoral dissertation by Anne Brown of UCLA's Institute for Transportation Studies.

Taxi drivers in L.A. were 73 percent more likely to cancel on black riders than whites, and one-quarter of blacks were never sent a cab, according to the research, which had 18 UCLA students of different ethnicities hail 1,704 trips between October and December 2017. Black riders also waited 52 percent longer than whites for taxis.

The study lands amid a national conversation about how African-Americans face bias in everyday interactions, from waiting at a Starbucks to hosting a picnic, and as gig economy companies confront ways their platforms enable users - from drivers to Airbnb hosts - to persist in discriminatory practices that violate their policies.

In 7 percent of the trips taken by the students, Lyft drivers cancelled on black riders, compared with 5 percent of Asians/Hispanics and 3 percent of whites. Uber drivers (who see only a name once the trip is accepted) canceled on black riders 6 percent of the time, Asians/Hispanics 3 percent and whites 2 percent.

In contrast, taxis canceled rides on blacks 26 percent of the time, Asians/Hispanics 20 percent and whites 14 percent.

"From an equality point of view, there's some way to go before the gap between riders is truly erased, but it's far narrower with ride-hailing, and with some policy changes, (Uber and Lyft) could erase the racial gap between riders entirely," Brown told USA TODAY. "Taxis don't have great accountability."

https://www.usatoday.com/story/tech...an-other-races-and-its-worse-taxis/735578002/


----------



## Buckiemohawk (Jun 23, 2015)

Let's talk about the lack of respect or the danger a cab driver faces when entering a predominant Black neighborhood. From being mugged to being murdered and being run on... Lets put this in perspective


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

SLuz said:


> "From an equality point of view, there's some way to go before the gap between riders is truly erased, but it's far narrower with ride-hailing, and with some policy changes, (Uber and Lyft) could erase the racial gap between riders entirely," Brown told USA TODAY. "Taxis don't have great accountability.


OK, so...since taxi's are not accountable -- *for all their vaunted local regulations!* -- let's go after the low-hanging fruit and criticize Uber and Lyft. "Uber and Lyft could erase the racial gap entirely," like...if they wanted to.

What a BS conclusion that is! Taxis canceled 4-5 X more than rideshare, and 25% of the time never even DISPATCHED a cab!

So, let's go after Uber and Lyft! Pathetic.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

This story didn’t mention anything about black pax who rate their drivers 1* for being white, even though the service was excellent.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

lol how can blacks face longer wait times when uber doesnt even allow them to display a profile picture like lyft does ?

fake news


----------



## SLuz (Oct 20, 2016)

The study data was based on "had 18 UCLA students of different ethnicities hail 1,704 trips between October and December 2017. Black riders also waited 52 percent longer than whites for taxis.." That Uber, who's request show no picture of rider, had the same slant/results as Lyft, which shows a rider"s picture seems the most interesting/counter intuitive to the studies claim .


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

SLuz said:


> The study data was based on "had 18 UCLA students of different ethnicities hail 1,704 trips between October and December 2017. Black riders also waited 52 percent longer than whites for taxis.." That Uber, who's request show no picture of rider, had the same slant/results as Lyft, which shows a rider"s picture seems the most interesting/counter intuitive to the studies claim .


Exactly, and the same could be true even for taxis. How can you discriminate against someone based on race if you don't know what their race IS???

The study author will say two things:

the numbers speak for themselves -- which is the same argument used to claim discrimination in the criminal justice system...despite volumes of other statistical information that shows the numbers are about right.
"Haters know what black names sound like" -- in an environment where the rider can choose any name. I had a "JB" the other day. Is "JB" black, white, Asian, Hispanic? Male, Female, Unsure, Don't care, Yes? Also had an Uber rider named "Administrator," who happened to be a mid-50's white guy who chose that name as a joke. He's not even in IT!
The bottom line is this: academic studies find what they want to find. If you know who funded them, or what the bias of the author is, you don't even need to read the study -- you already know what it will conclude.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

My Lyft profile pic


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Kodyhead said:


> My Lyft profile pic
> 
> View attachment 239795


Tapping "X." She's already got attitude and is calling to see where I am, and whether I am picking her up. Buh-bye!


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

In case you missed it she was the one accused for calling cops on black people bbqing in the park lol

https://amp-cnn-com.cdn.ampproject....oman-black-people-oakland-bbq-trnd/index.html


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Kodyhead said:


> In case you missed it she was the one accused for calling cops on black people bbqing in the park lol
> 
> https://amp-cnn-com.cdn.ampproject.org/v/s/amp.cnn.com/cnn/2018/05/22/us/white-woman-black-people-oakland-bbq-trnd/index.html?amp_js_v=a2&amp_gsa=1&usqp=mq331AQECAE4AQ==#referrer=https://www.google.com&amp_tf=From %1$s&ampshare=https://www.cnn.com/2018/05/22/us/white-woman-black-people-oakland-bbq-trnd/index.html


Black people BBQ-ing in a public park? Who knew? What will "those people" do next???

Bottom line -- in the morning, she'll still be fat and ugly and I ain't picking that PAWG up!


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

SLuz said:


> Taxi drivers in L.A. were 73 percent more likely to cancel on black riders than whites. Black riders also waited 52 percent longer than whites for taxis.


You mean that the all loving liberal blue state of CA is racist? I don't believe that. CA sets the bar on race equality. Looks like the state of CA is a lying piece of sh*t just like the all the liberal media outlets. Saying one thing and doing another? Fake a** people from a fake a** state.

I am baffled about one thing. The 52% longer wait time. Does the Uber app or a taxi dispatcher ask the customer what race they are or is it more from the location of the pick up that's the cause for the delay. I think CA needs more Black Uber/Lyft drivers servicing the areas of need.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

I blame those Pacific islanders

My car my rules, wear some shoes!!!!

At least cover up the nipples


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

I personally suspect neighborhood discrimination over racial discrimination.

I can't get ANY details about a customer until i commit to take them,

And i'm going to say that in this system, with that lack of details, the black customers wait longer.

If a guy uses the name Joe, he won't get picked up any faster than if he uses his real name "Jamal"


Yet i have people trying stuff like this all the time,

It's not race, it's neighborhood discrimination.


If i drop off in the hood, i'm going ot hightail it out of there, i'm not going to park (in a closed gas station) and wait for a fare (while hookers and drug dealers are just walking around outside)

But if i drop off in certain suburbs (the nicer ones with decent call volume) i'll wait and see if i get a fare.


Another place that gets super discriminated against in the cab company i work for, zone 73..
Zone 75, i' take it in a heartbeat, zone 72 the same, zone 74, i'm parked in zone 74 a lot. But zone 73... yeah 73 is a dice roll..

The 70s are all very near each other.. with 73 being up a toll road from 72 and 71 

It's a predominatly middle class suburban area.

Why?

75-80% of the fares from zone 73 come out of a Walmart and 90% of the time your gonna take a toll road to get there. Which of those is worse? I don't even know...


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> It's not race, it's neighborhood discrimination. If i drop off in the hood, i'm going ot hightail it out of there, i'm not going to park (in a closed gas station) and wait for a fare (while hookers and drug dealers are just walking around outside)


It's a fact of life. Neighborhoods that once thrived with stores, banks, and other businesses are now empty hulls with boarded up windows. Businesses close forever and leave these crime-infested shit-holes, why the hell should some driver be expected to hang around and wait for a ping?


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Uber's Guber said:


> It's a fact of life. Neighborhoods that once thrived with stores, banks, and other businesses are now empty hulls with boarded up windows. Businesses close forever and leave these crime-infested shit-holes, why the hell should some driver be expected to hang around and wait for a ping?


There's only about one place i feel safe waiting out in the hood,

The greyhound station, it's right smack dab in the middle of the hood.

Coincidentally there's a cab stand there, I sit there a lot and get dispatch fares from there. Can't think of the last time i actually picked up there thou..


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

JimKE said:


> I had a "JB" the other day. Is "JB" black, white, Asian, Hispanic? Male, Female, Unsure, Don't care, Yes?


No, JB is a cheap scotch whiskey.


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> I personally suspect neighborhood discrimination over racial discrimination.
> 
> I can't get ANY details about a customer until i commit to take them,
> 
> ...


You are 100% correct. It's actually discrimination against the poor. I do it. It's just that black people are more likely to live in poor neighborhoods. Crime happens in poor areas, tipping usually doesn't. I'm not wasting my time in a shithole neighborhood


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

My Lyft profile pick.


----------



## DJWolford (Aug 6, 2017)

UCLA huh???

they should take everyone involved in this study and they can fill the LA River with their crocodile tears


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

It's not like cabbies have never had anything to be afraid from poor neighborhoods.


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

DJWolford said:


> UCLA huh???
> 
> they should take everyone involved in this study and they can fill the LA River with their crocodile tears


yeah but that would probably flood the river.


----------



## Firefly333 (Jan 24, 2017)

Uber's Guber said:


> It's a fact of life. Neighborhoods that once thrived with stores, banks, and other businesses are now empty hulls with boarded up windows. Businesses close forever and leave these crime-infested shit-holes, why the hell should some driver be expected to hang around and wait for a ping?


We have the Democratic party offering black people public housing, welfare, and Section 8 back in the 1960s to blame for that. It was their way to gain a reliable voting block they are now controlling like puppets on a string.


Uber's Guber said:


> This story didn't mention anything about black pax who rate their drivers 1* for being white, even though the service was excellent.


They do the same to me even though I am a black man myself. It is more about receiving free credits.


heynow321 said:


> You are 100% correct. It's actually discrimination against the poor. I do it. It's just that black people are more likely to live in poor neighborhoods. Crime happens in poor areas, tipping usually doesn't. I'm not wasting my time in a shithole neighborhood


Crime can happen anywhere in the city, not just in black neighborhoods. I myself seldom take fares there because in my city, they are most likely pools at base fares.


----------



## WingyDriver (Jun 26, 2018)

"Neighborhood discrimination" is exactly a more accurate term for it. It's not just blacks in low income neighborhoods. There are whites, Latinos, Indians, islanders and all types of races in these areas. I don't get just "black" rider requests from low income areas. Heck, I'm as "white" as they come and I was in low income housing for a while, but got out of it.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Aren't most drivers some type of melanin enhanced, like not lily white. 

Maybe the study snowflakes should just ask the drivers why. 

Real life isn't a ****ing video game where you can respawn if some *let kills you. 

We don't have rich parents to take care of us if we get injured & disabled from physical violence.

If anything, maybe they should ask why police response time in the nice neighborhoods is a fraction of the ghettos, if the cops even show up at all. 

Why that the most experienced cops take the first chance they can get to transfer to the **nicer precincts**?


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

LOL, I have been waiting for someone to post this garnage study. I didn't know we can tell what riders look like through Ub...oh wait, thats lyft. So funny when a racist accuses innocent people of being racist.



SEAL Team 5 said:


> You mean that the all loving liberal blue state of CA is racist? I don't believe that. CA sets the bar on race equality. Looks like the state of CA is a lying piece of sh*t just like the all the liberal media outlets. Saying one thing and doing another? Fake a** people from a fake a** state.
> 
> I am baffled about one thing. The 52% longer wait time. Does the Uber app or a taxi dispatcher ask the customer what race they are or is it more from the location of the pick up that's the cause for the delay. I think CA needs more Black Uber/Lyft drivers servicing the areas of need.


Hey! Not all of us are liberals.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Buckiemohawk said:


> Let's talk about the lack of respect or the danger a cab driver faces when entering a predominant Black neighborhood. From being mugged to being murdered and being run on... Lets put this in perspective


Or rather the lack of respect cabbies showed residents of that community who did absolutely nothing wrong other than order a cab. Let's talk about that.


----------



## Koolbreze (Feb 13, 2017)

Uber's Guber said:


> This story didn't mention anything about black pax who rate their drivers 1* for being white, even though the service was excellent.


Only in you mind.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

You also have the culture of putting each other down, and I have experienced this with my ratings!


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

SLuz said:


> *Blacks face longer wait times on Uber, Lyft than other races - worse for taxis, study says*
> Marco della Cava, USA TODAY Published 1:08 p.m. ET June 27, 2018 | Updated 2:20 a.m. ET June 28, 2018
> 
> From longer waits to cancelled trips, new research suggests African-Americans who call on taxis or ride-sharing services like Lyft and Uber are facing discrimination. USA TODAY
> ...


UCLA students might also get cancelled on because they are UCLA students.


----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

Being Politically Correct sounds good in theory. But in reality, risking your life & well being is not worth it. We can learn from the taxi drivers. They are as hungry for trips as we are. 

It is time that people accept reality. The black rider dressed in a suit and leaving a high-rise in downtown is not a 2nd thought. A black rider coming out of a housing project or certain nightclubs is a red flag. Such as:

Obviously a greater chance of being robbed or assaulted. 

Damage to the car.

Low ratings because the driver is white.

Low ratings because the driver wont allow them to smoke crack in the car, wait while dude does a drug deal at a stop or picking up a hooker on the street corner.

Tipping is a foreign word.

The white population did not create the need to be wary of black riders….the black riders did. Just saying. 

Drive safe.


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

UBERPROcolorado said:


> Being Politically Correct sounds good in theory. But in reality, risking your life & well being is not worth it. We can learn from the taxi drivers. They are as hungry for trips as we are.
> 
> It is time that people accept reality. The black rider dressed in a suit and leaving a high-rise in downtown is not a 2nd thought. A black rider coming out of a housing project or certain nightclubs is a red flag. Such as:
> 
> ...


 Yeah but that implies personal responsibility and wouldn't allow them to be victims anymore. Can't have that happen


----------



## Firefly333 (Jan 24, 2017)

UBERPROcolorado said:


> Being Politically Correct sounds good in theory. But in reality, risking your life & well being is not worth it. We can learn from the taxi drivers. They are as hungry for trips as we are.
> 
> It is time that people accept reality. The black rider dressed in a suit and leaving a high-rise in downtown is not a 2nd thought. A black rider coming out of a housing project or certain nightclubs is a red flag. Such as:
> 
> ...


It may be true that black riders created this problem, but I have driven riders of all ethnicities that act this way.

The idea that crime only happens in black neighborhoods is naive and stupid. It could happen anywhere.

That elitist attitude epitomizes what is wrong with America.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Firefly333 said:


> It may be true that black riders created this problem, but I have driven riders of all ethnicities that act this way.
> 
> The idea that crime only happens in black neighborhoods is naive and stupid. It could happen anywhere.
> 
> That elitist attitude epitomizes what is wrong with America.


To avoid crime, ratchet pax, & other undesirable behavior; just drive in the super Rich 98% white part of town...

Might even be able to get a better job. Hand out a printed CV to those pax.


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

Firefly333 said:


> It may be true that black riders created this problem, but I have driven riders of all ethnicities that act this way.
> 
> The idea that crime only happens in black neighborhoods is naive and stupid. It could happen anywhere.
> 
> That elitist attitude epitomizes what is wrong with America.


 Nobody is saying crime doesn't happen in other neighborhoods. The statistics show that it overwhelmingly happens in poor areas. Life is nothing but statistics. You can roll the dice in the crappy neighborhood or you can roll the dice in the nice neighborhood. Which neighborhood would you rather play your hand?


----------



## WingyDriver (Jun 26, 2018)

Firefly333 said:


> It may be true that black riders created this problem, but I have driven riders of all ethnicities that act this way.
> 
> The idea that crime only happens in black neighborhoods is naive and stupid. It could happen anywhere.
> 
> That elitist attitude epitomizes what is wrong with America.


I think we all agree that crime can and does happen anywhere. Also, yes, more crime happens in lower income areas, regardless of the pre-dominant race in the neighborhood. Any sane person takes this into account when going about their daily lives. The concern is, where is my life most likely to be in danger through no fault of my own?

"The idea that crime only happens in black neighborhoods is naive and stupid." That statement is what's wrong with America. It's not allowing for the context of the whole scenario. It assumes that the rest of the population believes crime happens only in a lower income area. Which, you pinned on black neighborhoods. If a lower income part of the city wants better service, be it police, garbage pick up, grocery stores, etc. get rid of the politicians who keep giving you hand outs and look for people who will give you a hand up to take care yourself.


----------



## Firefly333 (Jan 24, 2017)

dirtylee said:


> To avoid crime, ratchet pax, & other undesirable behavior; just drive in the super Rich 98% white part of town...
> 
> Might even be able to get a better job. Hand out a printed CV to those pax.





heynow321 said:


> Nobody is saying crime doesn't happen in other neighborhoods. The statistics show that it overwhelmingly happens in poor areas. Life is nothing but statistics. You can roll the dice in the crappy neighborhood or you can roll the dice in the nice neighborhood. Which neighborhood would you rather play your hand?


I am a night driver in Chi-Raq, I don't need a dissertation on safety and where to work to get fares.

As a night driver, there are risks everywhere you go. I don't go lurking for fares in the ghetto because there is no demand out there, much like I don't go to the "98 percent white" bungalow belts for the same reason - no demand.

The reason I refuse to work a certain neighborhood is strictly dollars and cents and not for fear of crime.


----------



## WingyDriver (Jun 26, 2018)

Firefly333 said:


> I am a night driver in Chi-Raq, I don't need a dissertation on safety and where to work to get fares.
> 
> As a night driver, there are risks everywhere you go. I don't go lurking for fares in the ghetto because there is no demand out there, much like I don't go to the "98 percent white" bungalow belts for the same reason - no demand.
> 
> The reason I refuse to work a certain neighborhood is strictly dollars and cents and not for fear of crime.


And the below is the beauty of America:

Good for you  Chicago is one place I would not want to do any kind of delivery service.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

You


SLuz said:


> *Blacks face longer wait times on Uber, Lyft than other races - worse for taxis, study says*
> Marco della Cava, USA TODAY Published 1:08 p.m. ET June 27, 2018 | Updated 2:20 a.m. ET June 28, 2018
> 
> From longer waits to cancelled trips, new research suggests African-Americans who call on taxis or ride-sharing services like Lyft and Uber are facing discrimination. USA TODAY
> ...


You DO NOT " Hail " an Uber!
So where is the comparison of this " Study"?

Where is the " control " group ?

They are suffering from their own " "placebo " effect

The Students set out to find racism
Bound & Determined
Now they claim they have.

I call B.S. !

Biased from onset.

Ubers are NOT hailed.

Black & White Drivers congregate at hot spots .
Not projects.
So
It would Naturally take an Uber Longer to arrive !

Where is the" control group" to assure a non biased study ?

THEY DONT HAVE ONE !

THIS STUDY WOULD NEVER EVEN MAKE IT TO " PEER REVIEW "!

Yet they have the Nerve to publish slanderous toilet wipes somewhere !?!?

I give these students a F -.
No Free College for Youuuuuu !


----------



## br1anf (Mar 23, 2016)

SLuz said:


> *Blacks face longer wait times on Uber, Lyft than other races - worse for taxis, study says*
> Marco della Cava, USA TODAY Published 1:08 p.m. ET June 27, 2018 | Updated 2:20 a.m. ET June 28, 2018
> 
> From longer waits to cancelled trips, new research suggests African-Americans who call on taxis or ride-sharing services like Lyft and Uber are facing discrimination. USA TODAY
> ...


In related news, Uber black drivers face longer times to receive pings.


----------



## Drivincrazy (Feb 14, 2016)

You wanna see discrimination? Look no further than the b.s. insurance graphic of the obviously black person that appears on screen when you slide Uber messages into view on the home page of the Uber app. Uber is picking on black people to rob them via insurance scam. Nothing Uber offers to drivers is ever a good deal. They always have profit for Uber built in. So, why does Uber target the black people on this insurance? I studied the insurance offer and found nothing appealing about it.


----------



## 125928 (Oct 5, 2017)

Buckiemohawk said:


> Let's talk about the lack of respect or the danger a cab driver faces when entering a predominant Black neighborhood. From being mugged to being murdered and being run on... Lets put this in perspective


Where are your citations for your research?


----------



## majxl (Jan 6, 2017)

Statistics are just number and every Uber, Lyft, Yellow and other cabbies can tell that it does not tell the story.
As self driving cars are entering the market and, according to specialists will quickly replace all human drivers, I am wondering how long it will take for mega companies like Ford, GM, Uber, Waymo, Google etc... to declare that some locations can not be safely serviced with $100,000+ driverless cars and will no longer operate in those locations, and I am wondering how much strong politics and financial pressure will this take to be approved by City Governements.
Because of the driverless cars, gypsie cars in tough locations, are here to continue a prolific business for a long time!


----------



## Prius Mike (Jul 6, 2017)

There are neighborhoods where I don't feel there is a safe place for me to park and wait for a ping. These are the same neighborhoods where the vast majority of the shootings in my city occur. These neighborhoods have trash in the streets - indicating to me a general prevailing attitude of disrespect, indifference, and disorder - have people loitering, have narrower streets and sidewalks providing compromised sight lines for situational awareness, and have few parking lots. 

Everyone in those neighborhoods experiences longer wait times because if I drop off there, I immediately drive out of that neighborhood to a place where I can wait safely. In safer neighborhoods I'll stay there if I think there will be demand.

Yes, these same neighborhoods have predominantly black residents. All other factors being equal, I don't believe there are many people who would choose to live where they don't feel safe. So it stands to reason that not all other factors are equal. That makes me sad, but it doesn't make me stupid. I'm not going to take unnecessary risks. I can't make those neighborhoods safe. I can take reasonable steps to keep myself safe.


----------

